

The Daily Illuminator: 20 years of blogging - thenipper
http://www.sjgames.com/ill/

======
qohen
Direct link to the post in question (it's not on the front page any more):

[http://www.sjgames.com/ill/archive/November_22_2014/The_Dail...](http://www.sjgames.com/ill/archive/November_22_2014/The_Daily_Illuminator_20_Years_Of_Beta)

------
themodelplumber
> Fast forward to 2014. Blogs are old news now, but they're still a great
> tool.

Yep. This year I noticed & appreciated the way Tesla used their blog to defuse
ugly PR situations. I saw various startups and Fortune 500s use their blogs in
various ways to talk up a pivot or to open lines of communication to a new
audience. We see blog posts here on HN all the time. And a client of mine who
was pretty much blogs-are-dead for the last couple of years decided last week
to start a blog and commit to it. (Later they decided that they didn't want to
show the actual blog post dates anywhere because they weren't sure they could
keep their enthusiasm going...heh)

------
steveax
I really admire how Steve has remained independent and continued to create
fun, imaginative games year after year. Truly one of gaming's greats.

For those who might not be familiar, a fun episode from SJG past...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jackson_Games,_Inc._v._Un...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Jackson_Games,_Inc._v._United_States_Secret_Service)

